# dairrhea again omg



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

shane is having diarrhea again, he is on orijen LBP mabe too much protien? 
can you please name some good food brands ? CANIDAE? is that brand any good.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You don't need to change foods every time shane gets diarrhea. Diarrhea can be caused by a number of things. Maybe he just has an upset stomach. Maybe his stomachs upset because you keep changing foods. GSD's have very sensitive stomachs and the slightest change in diet can easily cause stomach/poop problems.

How bad is the diarrhea? Is it the explosive kind where he's going every 30 minutes or is it just pudding poop? Any other symptoms?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

He only poops one times a day, it was very runny today squirt. I ll try putting yogurt and might change food timings to 6am 12pm 6 pm


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

With repeated diarrhea, has he been tested for coccidia and giardia? How long has he been on the Orijin?


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My 5 mo old goes at least twice. I also found adding dairy made her stools loose when before they weren't. Maybe cut back on the amount he is eating. How much Orijen is he getting? Has he had any solid stools on it before? IF so, they it might not be the food but how much he's not eating and maybe he needs to be let out/walked more to have more BM's? 

If none of these apply, maybe it's his drinking water or parasites? or perhaps he has some kind of protein intolerance and should have him tested?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

small meals, 2 to 3 times per day.
Test for Coccidia and Giardia
Add sticky rice to the OLBP kibble

How old is your dog? And is his poop explosive or pudding poo?


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just took Shane out and his poop was fine. Poop was solid the first but in the end diarrhea very little. I'm feeding him a lil more than 3.5 cups a day in 3 servings with probiotic supplement.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I feel for you - just went through the diarrhea fun changing food. Good suggestions here. Just wanted you to know you are not alone. I always give it 2 weeks or so for adjustment, and perhaps a little less than what's called for. Also, a tablespoon of plain, non-fat yogart and tbs. of pumpkin will help w/ diarrhea. Glad it seems to have firmed up.


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

i just found a new vet(knows about the breed), he told me the it will take around 6-7 weeks for adjustment so keep giving him the food and probiotics will do the trick too.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

ali2020 said:


> Just took Shane out and his poop was fine. Poop was solid the first but in the end diarrhea very little. I'm feeding him a lil more than 3.5 cups a day in 3 servings with probiotic supplement.


this sounds a little bit like what you get with overfeeding (starts out solid, but at the end is looser). it can be easy to overfeed orijen. if it continues, you might try cutting back just a tiny bit to see if it helps.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ali2020 said:


> He only poops one times a day, it was very runny today squirt. I ll try putting yogurt and might change food timings to 6am 12pm 6 pm


I also say don't keep changing the food. If he had solid poos on the same food, alot of other things can cause the problem.

#1 is he has the squirts for ANY reason is you really have to stop feeding AT ALL for 24 hours. Really. I'm not kidding. NO FOOD FOR 24 HOURS. Water and clear broth only so no dehydration happens. Maybe some pepto bismal to help.

Then gradually start up again with only teeny meals of the boiled rice and chicken. If he stays well on that, gradually mix in small amount of kibble to the chicken/rice mixture.

Always get to the vet if there is any chance he got into something or he continues with issues AFTER the NO FOOD FOR 24 hours.

We have to give our puppies systems a chance to rest and get back on track. The only way this happens is with ZERO food. ANy pumpkin, yogert, or anything MAKES their poor digestive system that is already off kilter have to try to deal with 'food' and can only put the healing process back.

Simple diahhrea that the no food regime will stop in it's tracks, can become a very serious bout of colitis. I know this because I've DONE it. Unintentionally and because my puppy seemed healthy and was so hungry and what harm can a little food do? Answer is : ALOT I have better things to do with my money then throw it away on a completely unnecessary vet visit that only has to be dealt with if I don't manage the diahhrea properly in the first place.

Once it's out of control, off to the vets I have to go. Instead, if I catch it right away, I can deal with it myself and my puppy starts getting better right away.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

roxy84 said:


> this sounds a little bit like what you get with overfeeding (starts out solid, but at the end is looser). it can be easy to overfeed orijen. if it continues, you might try cutting back just a tiny bit to see if it helps.


I agree. I was trying to put a bit more "beef" on my lean but in good condition 95 lb (oversized!) male. I upped his food intake, got the pudding poops for quite sometime, almost changed foods thinking it wasn't sitting well with him all the sudden. Then just cut back a little on the amount, and his poops went back to normal. Now I've found the happy medium.

Don't change his food so much either, you really need to give the food a chance to work. If you aren't feeding complete crap (which you aren't - you are feeding good food), then just leave it be for awhile and see how things go. If you keep changing it, you'll keep upsetting his tummy and you'll never be able to figure out if it's really the food or if the constant change is causing problems.

The post above me describes exactly what I do when I get one with the runs suddenly. Haven't had that problem in awhile with mine (luckily!) but it's common with new fosters coming in. The only thing I do different is add a bit of cottage cheese (a spoonful or so for an adult GSD). But that is just what I've personally had good results with. Rice/chicken by itself works fine too.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Could just be me, but 3.5 cups a day sounds like a lotttttttttt


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's what the bag says to feed. 



> FEEDING
> High protein, low carbohydrate and moderate in calcium and phosphorus, ORIJEN PUPPY LARGE BREED mirrors the foods Mother Nature intended all puppies to eat, and naturally benefits all large breed puppies.
> 
> ORIJEN PUPPY LARGE BREED benefits puppies of all large breeds. As each puppy is different feeding amounts will vary. Use this chart as a guide and adjust feeding amounts accordingly. Feed twice daily and provide fresh clean water at all times.
> ...


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

Perfect poop done. nce and solid. first time since i got shane. from last 2 days im feeding him on new timings, no treats,probiotics supplement. very happy :d


----------

